# Where do you Think Different



## ulrik (Jan 20, 2002)

Why not show us where you work on your Mac? 

Since I'm a freelancer at the moment, my main workplace is at home. So here's my messy place while I am synching my iPaq under VirtualPC.
Normally, you'd have to add a cat on the top of the Quicksilver, but he wasn't here when I took the pic


----------



## googolplex (Jan 20, 2002)

I work on my ibook anywhere around my house... dont you love airport . I'll post a picture of it up in my room when I get my camera back from my friend.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Why not show us where you work on your Mac?
> 
> Since I'm a freelancer at the moment, my main workplace is at home. So here's my messy place while I am synching my iPaq under VirtualPC.
> Normally, you'd have to add a cat on the top of the Quicksilver, but he wasn't here when I took the pic  *



Wow, you have a really nice setup! Two screens, Cinema Display, Quicksilver w/cat and comfortable chair!(I don't even have armresters) I'll post my pic later...


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello!

I have attached my pict below for your viewing pleasure.   Now, to work on cleaning this desk...

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## level9 (Jan 20, 2002)

Ok, here's the deal...someone send me a digital camera, and I'll post a pic. And I *promise* to send the camera back.

mwahahahahaha


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey, looking at your signiture it looks like you can afford a mere $300    An 867 PowerMac with 1.5Gb of RAM?!  Looks like your keeping up with technology but hey, if you need more money just PM me.  I'm serious  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ksv (Jan 20, 2002)

I'll post pics of my Powermac and iMac tomorrow...
hoping for a new iMac soon


----------



## level9 (Jan 20, 2002)

heh...actually it was a joke only. I'm looking at the Kodak DX3900, but I have a few purchases ahead of it, namely another 60 gig drive, a Hollywood DV Bridge, a 15" kicker monitor, and another drive and more ram for my pb. It's a never ending buying cycle.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by level9 _
> *It's a never ending buying cycle.    *



Boy is that ever true!  Buy the latest version of something the second before they release a new one and somehow they get you to think that you NEED that new update so the cycle starts over.

For hardware, you know that your big-bad-top-of-the-line-system will be outdated in less than a year anyway but you just have to have the biggest and best HD and fastest computer and biggest monitor.  I think Apple likes this, more $$$ for them  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ulrik (Jan 20, 2002)

Very true.

I have to admit, I am one of these "powerusers" who always has to have the best computer. Back when I used PCs, there was no month without buying a new CPU or more RAM or a new Graphics board or a new motherboard or a new soundcard or new mouse or a new app or a new bla bla bla

now I just save all that money for the next keynote


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2002)

Here is part of what I have (it circles the room). In all I have 8 Macs (running A/UX 3.0 up to Mac OS X 10.1), 3 Silicon Graphics workstations, 2 Sun workstations, and 3 PCs (2 running Rhapsody DR2 for Intel, the other has both OPENSTEP 4.2 and Red Hat Linux 6.1). The operating systems up on my network right now are Mac OS X 10.1, Rhapsody DR 2, Mac OS 8.1, Mac OS 8.6, A/UX 3.0, Solaris 7 and Irix 6.2. I only turn the monitors of the system that I am actually working with on at any point in time because they generate so much heat. The one that I use almost as much as my Mac OS X system at home is my ThinkPad running Rhapsody when I'm out and about.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 20, 2002)

racer x....
DAMN!


----------



## googolplex (Jan 20, 2002)

I'd tend to aggree


----------



## ulrik (Jan 21, 2002)

I love the background pic you have spanned over the three displays! That's really cool.

I have some problems with my third display at the moment. It is on the floor to the right of the desk, a 14'' portrait monitor displaying the status of my system (top, CPU monitor, Net Monitor, Firewall log of my router) and it never wakes up after my system went to sleep...guess it's a problem with the graphics card under OS X...

But anyway, post your workplaces


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

I think different in my room (and at work -- being probably the only open pro mac person in the department lol)

I will post pics tomorrow when I get to work lol

Admiral
PS; ulrik I like your fuel


----------



## dani++ (Jan 21, 2002)

Better show a QT movie of one of the places where I work.


Go to http://www.calidos.com, sorry I can't give you the direct link, its flash. Click on 'QUI SOM' and there you have a video =)


dani++


----------



## ksuther (Jan 21, 2002)

Mostly at home in my room. My TiBook 667 and Wallstreet 292, which somehow got upgraded to a 350 by Apple 
My TiBook seems to get a lot of attention at school, and I've managed to convince a few people to buy a Mac also


----------



## ulrik (Jan 21, 2002)

it's delicious    

yummy, good german beer..


oh, and post pics, post pics, gimme gimme gimme


----------



## level9 (Jan 21, 2002)

And the boss wonders why there's so many of us around the watercooler.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 21, 2002)

can't see the photo above and can't view www.calidos.com


----------



## mindbend (Jan 21, 2002)

I noticed some of you have cinema displays. I've been thinking of taking the leap. Any concerns? Have they resolved the original dead pixels issue? Is it smooth for editing video? Is it front heavy, any risk of tilting forward? Fairly color accurate for LCD? Would you play a game on it, or is "blurry" with fast motion?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 21, 2002)

I think different on the toilet with my PowerBook G4 and Airport!! Gotta love Apple  I'll spare you the picture, unless you REALLY  want to see


----------



## ulrik (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mindbend _
> *I noticed some of you have cinema displays. I've been thinking of taking the leap. Any concerns? Have they resolved the original dead pixels issue?*


* 

I am using mine for nearly a year now. I got three dead pixels in the very first week, and since then, no more! One of them as kind of anoying since I know where he is (others don't notice him), the other two are close to the edge, so they I don't care. A friend of mine has a Cinema Display for nearly two years and he has not even one dead pixel. Oh, and you know, five dead pixels and Apple refurbishes it for you 




			Is it smooth for editing video?
		
Click to expand...


It's a dream




			Is it front heavy, any risk of tilting forward?
		
Click to expand...


No, I had the same concern at the beginning, because I also have a cat which could lean against the display from behind when I am not on my desk, so I always tilted it as much as you can when I was not at home but I don't do that anymore. Seriously, I'd say my 17'' Studios Display is a bit more "instable." So, no, no risk of tilting forward!




			Fairly color accurate for LCD?
		
Click to expand...


I haven't had many LCDs till now, just this, a 17'' Studio Display, an iBook and an old PC notebook. Considering the fact that Samsung (who makes the displays) and Apple have won prices for the quality of the LCDs, I'd say it is one of the best LCDs when it comes to colors. 




			Would you play a game on it, or is "blurry" with fast motion?
		
Click to expand...

*
I play games on it! Quake 1/2/3, Deus Ex, Alien vs Predator, and everything is great. It's far away from what LCDs used to be where you could see the "shadows" of a quick movement.

Make the leap. You won't regret it!


----------



## dani++ (Jan 22, 2002)

'BlingBling 3k12', what problems are u having to view 

http://www.calidos.com ?


dani++


----------



## ulrik (Jan 22, 2002)

I am also unable to view the QTVR. I doesn't load. Are you maybe checking either the browser or the Quicktime version? Maybe there is the problem...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2002)

MARVEL at the wonder that is.... my home work area!
(hey cinema display users .. how much trouble would I have fitting my cinema display where my monitor is now ? )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2002)

Now this is my work work desk


----------



## julguribye (Jan 22, 2002)

Finally, here is my homestation.

It's bad quality, and you have to download it, sorry.

Here is it anyway...


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

I challenge anybody to have a messier desk than me right now. I have been cleaning the entire room around it but this has only made it worse. soon (i hope) i will get back to looking more like albert's mess, but for now it is like this. of course you can't see the coffee mug/pencil holder that says "please don't straighten out the mess on my desk. you'll confuse me and screw my whole world up".


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2002)

My God 
that is one messy desk!!!!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 24, 2002)

Adrmira, i literally cracked my neck readjusting to your first picture. Ouch.


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 29, 2002)

Not too messy! LOL


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

Alex you disappoint me 
Where is the picture of the spanish girl on your desk ?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

matrix 
Dont crack your head -- its bad for your health


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

Alex you disappoint me 
Where is the picture of the spanish girl on your sedk ?


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 29, 2002)

So this is the way your post-counter grows and grows, Admiral???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

lol well no 
I was too braindead to hit edit


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 29, 2002)

Have anyone the same thoughts?


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

thoughts? or lack there of?


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 29, 2002)

I think yes Hervé but how do we get the pig into the toaster???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

Its probably a bavarian size toaster


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 30, 2002)

Ok, Admiral. But what about the airplane???


----------



## twyg (Jan 30, 2002)

Here's my desk circa 2001. 

I've got an updated pic... It'll be up with along w/ the cats.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 3, 2002)

I don't have my digi cam yet... so here's a diagram!

any questions... just ask!


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 3, 2002)

check out:
http://www.lfnet.net:88/images/
The ones called "basement0xx.JPEG" are from my basement, where most of my computers are.

I have most of my old computers in my room... 486's, LC-2's, my SE... heh no pics of that though.. its too messy!

RacerX: Nice Sparc3!

Who was it with the Marshall guitar amp? heh I can't see that far from here


----------

